# Motoport Racing Gloves Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

Brighten up an otherwise somber day with my exciting new review of Motoport's Racing Gloves, plus a special message to my viewers that follows.... Let me know what you think!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUzmfXkzcwU

-MKL


----------

